# Whitfield County 2013



## RossVegas (Aug 23, 2013)

Is anybody getting any deer on camera in the Whitfield/Murry county area?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 23, 2013)

Its been a tough year for mature buck pics. Plenty of does and fawns.


----------



## Phat Matt (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks good in Dade county


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally finding some fresh rubs in Whitfield Cnty.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice rubs.  I would guess a big 8 or 10 pointer at least.  Good luck on getting him.  It would be nice if you had a trail camera and got a picture of this buck.


----------



## Mill creek farms 2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Where do people hunt at in Whitfield co.?
I live in Whitfield but don't know where I can hunt in Whitfield.
My mom lives in Murray co. And I hunt over there a lot


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 20, 2013)

Hunted yesterday afternoon & saw a spike, 15" 7 pointer, & another buck that was chasing a doe (never got a good look @ his rack as it was right at dusk).  

Weirdest thing ever happened just after dusk, I walked out to the truck & was leaning on rear bumper waiting on my son when a deer came within 3 feet of me & and the truck & began feeding 10 yds away downwind.  The vehicle nor my scent had no effect on this deer.  Ive hunted most all of my life but have never had a deer get that close, much less right next to my vehicle while I was propped up on it.  Sometimes it the smallest things that make a hunt memorable.


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Nov 21, 2013)

That is memorable and no small thing at that!


----------



## ADBJ50 (Dec 7, 2013)

Got 2 in Whitfield the morning of Nov. 29


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 13, 2013)

I killed my first ever 8 point earlier this year. Well yesterday, I worked all night Wednesday, so I didn't wake up until about 4 yesterday afternoon. I decided to go to a piece of private close to the house for a quick hunt. I have hunted this piece of property since I was 3 or 4 years old(20 + years).... we used to see a lot of deer on it, and the last 5 or six years we completely quit seeing deer altogether, so I haven't hunted it.... my dad killed two does and an 8 point and my brother killed a doe there this year. so I go easing through the field to a ladder stand. as soon as my butt hit the seat, I look to my left and see a does head sticking up out of a ditch looking at me. I reckon she heard me walking and was curious. well she starts coming toward me and I was just disgusted because I couldn't shoot her and I need some meat. so I was trying to take a picture of her with my phone through the scope.... I heard something walking to my right so I turned to look, and when I eased my head back around, this buck was standing right behind that doe! never knew he was in the world...... he was looking straight at me, so I made a quick shot. I thought he was a little bigger but he was kinda small bodied so his rack looked a little bigger than it actually was. Either way Im happy as I can be with him. This was a total of a 10 minute hunt. this is my first ever time tagging out on my state tags, and 1st and 2nd ever 8 point, both in the same year!! he is also the biggest buck I have seen on this property in the 20+ years I have hunted it! So I aint complaining at all!!!! I just hate to be done hunting with 2 or 3 weeks left!!!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 14, 2013)

You kill it in Whitfield Co or Walker Co? Congrats!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 14, 2013)

Right on the line!!   And I mean  right on it. Technically in Whitfield but I believe the line either runs thru our property or the neighbors property


----------



## buckarcher (Dec 29, 2013)

*Got a few to down load from the club*

Here is couple from the club. Got more but ain't had much luck learning how to down load on here.


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Dec 29, 2013)

That is in Whitfield County?


----------



## buckarcher (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes it is. The one in my avatar is another


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 31, 2013)

Shot a decent buck in Whitfield this morning at 8 oclock.  I've never seen hocks as black as his were.  I could smell him before he got there.  Walked past me in the thick stuff, then came trottin back in to the grunt call.  It was a short, but exciting hunt!!  The rut is still on!!


----------



## marathon (Jan 1, 2014)

In Whitfield this morning about 30 minutes before daylight thought I was gonna get run over 3 different times within 10 minutes on the way in. Even drew the Kabar cause 1 got REAL close. After daylight was like flipping a switch off, but did see 5 tom turkeys on the rest of the way in, giving promise for turkey season.


----------



## NWHunter (Jan 1, 2014)

My husband hunts at the Catoosa/Whitfield line and he said saw a doe before daylight and then nothing.


----------

